# Accutron advice.



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I have an Accutron which I bought, it was running when I got it although slow. It has a 2181 movement.

That was about 6 months ago, I've just fitted a new battery but it won't run. Suggestions please.

I'd be happy for someone to repair it if necessary, as long as its worth it, money wise that is.

Cheers.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Try giving it a gentle tap in the palm of your hand, magnets maybe a bit lazy.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, I already tried that. It hums but just doesn't run.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

Trying to keep the questions simple to start. Since it ran before you put a battery in it and it hums after you put a new battery in it, are you sure the crown is all the way in. Its a hacking movement so if the crown is partially pulled out, the watch will hum but the hands won't move. Just trying to remove the obvious issues.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

is silverhawk paul not still about?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> is silverhawk paul not still about?


 Looking at his website it would appear that he doesn't work on them anymore.

F300 models seem popular with him.

I assume lack of parts for the Accutrons.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> Looking at his website it would appear that he doesn't work on them anymore.
> 
> F300 models seem popular with him.
> 
> I assume lack of parts for the Accutrons.


 ok john thanks, shame that. He did a lovely job on a roamer mustang for me in 2010


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

The crown is fully in. I might have another look with my loupe, in case something is fouling.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Could be the index wheel, I hope not.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I've had a quick look at what exactly the index wheel is. (Google) I don't know if it's in clear view in the movement, any idea of dia. /thickness/tpi?

Cheers.

Google again. To answer myself, its 2.40mm dia. 320 teeth. So my thought of wire cutting is out the window.


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm not sure why your Accutron isn't running properly now but you really need to be careful when 'messing' with the movement. They are easy to destroy without knowledge of its operation. I would advise you to send it off for service. The closest guy in Europe I know of would be *LUDMIL BALEVSKI*. He has two separate ebay listing names and also does alot of 214/218 repairs. He is based in Bulgaria. Here is one of his ebay user names below. Contact him and he will be helpful. I have purchased 1/2 dozen watches off him over the years and his work is very good. My restoration guy I use now is based in Thailand and is top notch. His name is *Rob Berkavicius. *Just google Rob B Accutron and you will find his website.

Ludmil's ebay screen anme.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks I'll give one of them a try. The watch only cost me £60 , I know it would be great to have it running but I'm not prepared to pay too much.

Thanks again.


----------

